# Clayton County Scrub Buck!



## TANMAN (Oct 29, 2007)

I took this buck last Saturday in Clayton County.  When I first saw him moving through the woods at 75 yards I actually thought he was a “scrub buck”!  I hit the grunter and he stopped. I hit it once more, he turned and came right too me.  Once he hit an opening and I got a good look at him I realized he was a little better than a “scrub”.


----------



## BAMA HUNTER (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow!!! What A Scrub Buck!!! Congrads!!


----------



## ALLBEEF (Oct 29, 2007)

If thats a scrub to you - I would be ashamed to show you my trophy room

That is one nice deer - congrats!!


----------



## wildlands (Oct 29, 2007)

Must have found it dead no exit wound.









Great deer Congradulations, I got some pictures last night from Shane. Glad yall found him.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice deer!
  Any idea on age?  Looks pretty gray.


----------



## capt stan (Oct 29, 2007)

Fine deer! Congrats!!


----------



## rambo73 (Oct 29, 2007)

what did that thing score he's a hoss. Did u get him close to clayton county water authority cause i got drawn for this coming up weekend.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice!! Way to go!


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 29, 2007)

Now That's A Buck Right Thar'    Congrats On A Good Un'


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 29, 2007)

Great buck!

Congrats!


----------



## Duff (Oct 29, 2007)

WOW, What a buck!!!!!


Congrats


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 29, 2007)

Love that rib cage rack! Congrads on a good un'.


----------



## Phat Mitch (Oct 29, 2007)

Man What A Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sssssaaaaaawwweeeeeeeeeeettttttttttt


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 29, 2007)

way to go. all our bucks are now celebrating. oops gotta go shots been fired!

bring the stick and string and with your luck you'll have a whole herd of slickheads file by. more shots fired sounds like area 11 again.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 29, 2007)

Dang brother, what a buck, FRANK KEY SENT ME SOME PICTURES OF IT IN AN EMAIL, HE SAID YOU SENT THEM TO HIM, CONGRATS


----------



## deerslayer2 (Oct 29, 2007)

i need me 1of dem there scrubbscongrats niiiiice


----------



## deersled (Oct 29, 2007)

he'd a been a real nice one next year! Good job, Todd. You will have to give up all your spots to me now, since you're all BUCKED OUT!!!!!!!!





no kiddin', he's a MONSTER!


----------



## WSB (Oct 29, 2007)

Man alive that's a nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## whitetaco02 (Oct 29, 2007)

Man that is a great buck!!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to go....
Congratulations on a fine trophy....


----------



## DRB1313 (Oct 29, 2007)

Congrats are in order for sure. Great Buck.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 29, 2007)

If you got any more scrubs like that, I'll be glad to help you get rid of em.  Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Oct 29, 2007)

Good grief man...How on earth did you keep your cool on that one...WOW


----------



## Jasper (Oct 30, 2007)

STUD! Congrats man, what a buck. Love those long tines............


----------



## leo (Oct 30, 2007)

*WOW*

thanks for posting this for us


----------



## UGAalum13 (Oct 30, 2007)

Good Gracious!  That's a heck of a trophy right there!


----------



## dognducks (Oct 30, 2007)

is that a gun or bow buck?


----------



## TANMAN (Oct 30, 2007)

He is a crossbow buck.  I put the tape on him Saturday night just to get an idea where he would sit.  While trying to be conservative, he measured somewhere in the 158 range before deductions.  Granted, I have no official training but do have two other bucks that were officially scored and I was only off by 1" or so on them.


----------



## DaGris (Oct 30, 2007)

nice!


----------



## dominantpredator (Oct 30, 2007)

Some customers of mine were in here today and I was showing them this website. They had been telling me about a friend who had killed a big buck. Turns out they recoginized you. They said, "Hey, that's Todd." So Sheri and Sean Perkins says hi. Congrats on that big buck. I think Mark shot one that should get posted on here. Why don't you help him out.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 30, 2007)

Both bucks are posted under middle georgia hunting reports--meriwether co.


----------



## brinkf350 (Oct 31, 2007)

*scubber*

Can you say plaqer!!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

Congrats on a awesome buck


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 2, 2007)

congrats man thats a biggun. did he come from north end south end east end or west end of county?


----------



## TANMAN (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks! He was harvested in the north east quadrant of Clayton County.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 2, 2007)

i been after this one all year hes in the southern quadrant.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 3, 2007)

Stud of a buck!


----------



## BUCKNDUCKSLAYER (Nov 22, 2007)

Todd When My Dad Showed Me Them Photos Of Your Deer I Couldnt Believe It. That Is A Giant Anywhere. Congrats, Brian Key


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Nov 25, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> WOW he is a horse!



no wonder does run from bucks like these!!


----------



## dutchman (Nov 25, 2007)

Very pretty buck! Congratulations!


----------



## pnome (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow!!  Great buck!


----------

